# Seiko 7n42 Id?



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Just got this. Can anyone tell me what model name it is, year made etc.

Looks great, except, there is a pin missing in one of the links & nothing I have fits. There is a small chip in the edge of the crystal at 14 mins past, & a couple minor scuffs on the crystal. Otherwise it seems to be in great shape. On the dial it has 7N42 0BZ8 R2. Curiously, on the back it has 7N42 0AY 0 R1


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Roddyjb said:


> Just got this. Can anyone tell me what model name it is, year made etc.
> 
> Looks great, except, there is a pin missing in one of the links & nothing I have fits. There is a small chip in the edge of the crystal at 14 mins past, & a couple minor scuffs on the crystal. Otherwise it seems to be in great shape. On the dial it has 7N42 0BZ8 R2. Curiously, on the back it has 7N42 0AY 0 R1


Don't know what line it came from but the serial # is likely a 1993 April made watch. Caliber 7N42 quartz....not a bad movement....


----------



## thanapa (Feb 13, 2011)

Roddyjb said:


> Just got this. Can anyone tell me what model name it is, year made etc.
> 
> Looks great, except, there is a pin missing in one of the links & nothing I have fits. There is a small chip in the edge of the crystal at 14 mins past, & a couple minor scuffs on the crystal. Otherwise it seems to be in great shape. On the dial it has 7N42 0BZ8 R2. Curiously, on the back it has 7N42 0AY 0 R1


Model Name is : SGE774-P1

You might need one of these:

81180249	BRACELET FIXING PIPE

81602469	BRACELET FIXING PIN

32D3LG METAL BAND

32D3LG-BK	BUCKLE

32D3LG-LK	LINK


----------

